
Martin Kleppmann: Online Event Processing (ACM Queue 2019) - yarapavan
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3321612
======
yarapavan
In data systems it is very common for logs (e.g., write-ahead logs) to be used
as internal implementation details. The OLEP approach is different: it uses
event logs, rather than transactions, as the primary application programming
model for data management. Traditional databases are still used, but their
writes come from a log rather than directly from the application. This
approach has been explored by several influential figures in industry, such as
Jay Kreps, Martin Fowler, and Greg Young under names such as event sourcing
and CQRS (Command/Query Responsibility Segregation)

